# MD5 Mismatch Error preventing use of ROMs and Backups



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

A couple of nights ago I downloaded the Tweakstock and the Ti-X ROMs in hope of testing them out but I've ran into a problem. I've backed-up my phone every couple of days for safety but when I go to restore my phone from a backup, I get a "MD5 Mismatch error. Cannot restore /data." I immediately tried to restore from a previous backup but I instantly get the "MD5 Mismatch Error" before any files have been restored. I don't know why this is happening but this is preventing me from testing ROMs because of the hassle to re-install my apps and recover my contacts. If someone could help, that would be great!


----------

